# Quorum Churchill Cigar Review - Weak cigar, hard draw



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought one at a local cigar shop. The draw was ridiculously hard; barely got any amount of smoke...even at the very end (forget trying when first ...

Read the full review here: Quorum Churchill Cigar Review - Weak cigar, hard draw


----------

